# Can't find any free avian ref templates! Help?



## Belatucadros (Feb 3, 2017)

Heey guys. I've been digging around for some free semi-realistic avian reference templates, but can't find any at all! I'm not into cartoonish or super realistic avians, I'm looking for something in-between. Doesn't matter what species it is, as long as it's an avian! Anthro dragons are good too. Thanks.

- Belatucadros


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh man! This is something I struggle with too.... I've drawn both a lot of avians and some anthro dragons but am still pretty new to the anatomy thing. Maybe I can make some quick samples templates  based on how I do things and upload them if they'll be helpful for folks. I know avians and other non-mammals  are kind of daunting bc its hard to adapt their anatomy in a humanoid way but i think its p possible!
(although my usual solution is just to... cover them in many layers of fancy clothing to mask my anatomical limitations)


----------



## SlimeMonsta (Feb 3, 2017)

If I knew more avians and such, I would make a Free to use base. Cause it seems like the avian family is under-rated.


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 3, 2017)

I guess I'll just have to keep digging...


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 4, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I guess I'll just have to keep digging...


Good idea ahah... if i find any (or decide to make some) i'lll let u know!


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 4, 2017)

www.furryteens.org: Free to use lineart

May be off some help?


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 4, 2017)

Ah yes, I did see that. I'll look through it again though, thanks!


----------



## Alex K (Feb 4, 2017)

Not exactly sure what avian is but if you want a template all you gotta do is buy one at wal-mart


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 4, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Not exactly sure what avian is but if you want a template all you gotta do is buy one at wal-mart



Avian means bird.  So bird-anthros.

And obviously the OP is talking about a base for character design, not household painting or mounting supplies.

Please do not post blatantly off-topic commentary in other users' threads.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 4, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Avian means bird.  So bird-anthros.
> 
> And obviously the OP is talking about a base for character design, not household painting or mounting supplies.
> 
> Please do not post blatantly off-topic commentary in other users' threads.



Okay then but I was just trying to suggest for help


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 12, 2017)

Ahoy!!! I tried my hand at making some avian bases/templates. I've never made bases before so I'm not sure how detailed or not they're supposed to be but I decided to make like an absolute basic body type that  I usually start off with before I start piling on the clothes, accessories, etc. 

It's kind of a generic bird but depending on the shape of the beak you can change the look of it dramatically. If you do decide to use it its fine w/ credit! It should be a transparent file if u download.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 21, 2017)

Listen closely- You'll have to use a photo editor that is NOT paint, but this has just about every combination of every anthro one could think of... just leave the credit statement on the bottom margin enabled, and you'll be fine.
Ultimate Free Reference Sheet | RadPandas


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------

